# Nov. 9, 2014 Midwest Swap Lodging Info



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Once again our host hotel will be:

Holiday Inn Express & Suites

2323 172nd Street

Lansing, IL 60438

708-418-1188

Mention the Slot Car Swap for the $99.00 special rate. As usual, there will be Saturday night room sales and trading to get us warmed up for the big event the next morning. All unofficial, of course. 

The Inn of Hammond listed on the flyer is still in the throes of renovation and will be referring callers to the Holiday Inn.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the information Al. Looking forward to the show.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

The Bob and Tom traveling Slot Car Show will once again be there in the meeting room for pre-show festivities. Let me know if you need a FREE table for Saturday afternoon/evening trading. thanks, Bob Beers


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Think of it as the warm-up show.....

See you guys soon!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> The Bob and Tom traveling Slot Car Show will once again be there in the meeting room for pre-show festivities. Let me know if you need a FREE table for Saturday afternoon/evening trading. thanks, Bob Beers


put me down for a table mr beers. as usual.

thank you,
Wheelz63


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Been saving me allowance for this one...yeah!!*

Rob and Bob have our Hotel reservations and are ready to GO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oooooooh Boy right next to Hooters AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue::tongue:

This is going to be FUN! 

The best part is meeting up with all you slot nuts before and during the show. :hat:   :dude:
yeah nuts....C'MON we all know we are not normal. hahahahahahahahaha :lol:
what fun would that be anyways?

Oh and finding lots of cool slot car stuff is pretty darn fun too!!

Bob...live, breath and eat for this slot car show...zilla


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Rooms still availabe and only a few weeks away. Get yours now.


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!! See all you slot freaks in a few weeks.:jest:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Holiday Inn is releasing our remaining rooms due to high demand outside our group. You can still get the $99 rate, but the rooms are now first come, first served. Don't miss out!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

got my room but couldt be in the block of rooms the rest of you are


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

Resindude and Resinette are packing up for our first 13 hour trip to the Midwest Show. We hope to see some of our regular slot car friends and to meet some new ones. Stop by and say hello. We are looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

git yer room r be out in da cold


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet Resin Dude and Dudette, see you there.


----------

